# How long will salad dressing last thickened with egg?



## richard (Aug 8, 2002)

Last question regarding on how to thicken balsamic dressing....if I use 1 raw  egg to thicken dressing....how long will it last refrigerated...dont want to make too much and then find out it will only last safely 2 or 3 days.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 8, 2002)

Richard,

Don't even trust me on this but the best I can remember we kept that dressing for about 4-5 days at a time.  Check back and see if anyone else has some concrete facts for you.

I still don't have any evoo so I still haven't experimented.


----------



## countreelivin (Feb 20, 2006)

By adding an egg to miracle whip and a mayonaise base for potato salad keep it from getting runny after one day?


----------

